# John Wick Trailer GIF Sets - "Central Axis Relock"



## Stickgrappler (Dec 19, 2014)

First time doing this, usually make GIFs off of Blu-ray or DVD, but John Wick comes out Feb 3. Made some GIFs from the trailers found on YouTube.

Keanu Reeves as John Wick uses a shooting style called "Central Axis Relock".

Enjoy!





















Some more GIFs here if you want to check out more:

 John Wick Bar Shootout Trailer GIF Set Stickgrappler s Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------



## Buka (Dec 19, 2014)

Did a damn fine job of it, you did.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Dec 19, 2014)

Thank you bro!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 19, 2014)

The Center Axis Relock system refered to as the C.A.R. system can be seen here:
Center Axis Relock CAR 
The PDF is definitely worth taking a look at.

The CAR system was developed by Paul Castle

Here is a video clip of the high position:


----------



## Hudson69 (Dec 31, 2014)

Colorado Springs has been doing something like that for years.  It was never called that when I was there, it was just another CQB shooting style. I liked it okay.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes modified Weaver Stances have been around for a long time.  Some minor differences to the CAR system but still it is a modified Weaver in the end.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 31, 2014)

No idea who that was, but very enjoyable SG


----------

